# Crohn's-safe dessert recommendations?



## R400 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi guys
Here's the situation. I'm having a coffee morning with loads of cakes and chocolates and nice treat food, and a friend of a friend is coming who has crohns. I was hoping you guys could give me some cake or general sweet treat ideas that won't flare up her crohns.

Thanks


----------



## LodgeLady (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I'm still trying to figure out what foods flare me. I can tell you that any kind of cake icing doubles me over. Try a powder type of cake.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 3, 2014)

That's quite a tough one. Would your friend have any idea about what her friend can and can't tolerate? Lots of icing does me in too and I am in remission! It might be an idea to have maybe a couple of gluten free items on offer? Quite a few Crohnies are intolerant.


----------



## Hunt (Jun 3, 2014)

It varies from person to person on which foods give you flare ups, you could ask your friend what they would prefer or just chance it and see if they can have anything you've got.


----------



## n_julia (Jun 3, 2014)

how nice of you to post here with your concern! As everyone is so different it is almost impossible to tell but something that I eat a lot of as a treat is an english scone or a bland-ish muffin.


----------



## n_julia (Jun 3, 2014)

dark chocolate could also be good as it usually has a lower lactose/sugar content


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jun 6, 2014)

Everyone is different but for me jello, ice cream, white flour baked goods without nuts would be fine.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jun 6, 2014)

If your friend has an issue with gluten and/or lactose, you could try making a rice pudding using something like lactose-free milk or almond milk in place of the milk.


----------



## vonfunk (Jun 7, 2014)

I will second rice pudding.  A short grain sticky rice (arborio, calrose, anything you'd use for sushi), I tend to simmer it in thinned out coconut milk, then sweeten it near the end of cooking add then chocolate near the end.


----------



## Absentminded (Jun 8, 2014)

A couple of my Crohn's group friends and I get together every fortnight for cake and crafts, and we never have any issue eating cake! 
We always use white flour (I often use Spelt flour), but lemon drizzle, chocolate brownies, Victoria sponge all go down well :-D


----------



## Magnolia24 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll echo the recommendation to ask your friend what her dietary restrictions are, as people with crohns make different choices about how much to restrict their diets.

I just posted a lemon cookie recipe in the cooking with crohns thread that might be a good option. It is flourless and free of processed sugars. 

Awesome that you are thinking of your friend, and making sure that she isn't left out!


----------



## chuckmya (Jun 8, 2014)

I make these gluten free peanut butter chocolate cookies that are out of this world! So good melt in your mouth type of recipe! No flour just peanut butter egg brown sugar vanilla and baking soda and the chocolate chips of course! My son ate several and loved em so I didn't even bother telling him they were gluten free!!  U can just google gluten free peanut butter chocolate chip cookies and you'll find a recipe!!! Very yummy!!!


----------



## Zzz (Jun 8, 2014)

I do very well with rice products.  I like a small bowl of Rice Crispies with Vanilla Rice Milk. Angel food cake is also easy on the stomach & popcycles are always safe.


----------



## Geopie (Jun 9, 2014)

Any almond meal cakes are great - look up the Nigella Lawson olive oil chocolate cake. Its moist and rich but has quite a light crumb! My mum also make a lemon almond meal cake which is tasty too. Another option could be mini berry crumbles in individual pots - I'm addicted at the moment


----------

